# 1959 Schwinn Rock-A-Billy



## JGG (Jul 22, 2019)

This was a fun one to build up and even more fun to ride!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 23, 2019)

JGG said:


> This was a fun one to build up and even more fun to ride!
> 
> View attachment 1034141



Very nice bike. Love the color combo. Ride on. Razin.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 23, 2019)

Very nice! Can you tell me what those handlebars are from? Looks comfortable and kool.


----------



## JGG (Jul 23, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Very nice! Can you tell me what those handlebars are from? Looks comfortable and kool.




Thanks! I believe they’re the rear bars from a prewar tandem? But not positive.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 23, 2019)

JGG said:


> Thanks! I believe they’re the rear bars from a prewar tandem? But not positive.



I like like them too. I also have some of the exercise bike bars on a couple of my custom built bikes that work well for me. Razin.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 23, 2019)

I like it. What is the tank covered with?


----------



## JGG (Jul 23, 2019)

Shawn Michael said:


> I like it. What is the tank covered with?




Thanks! its covered with a thin cut of cloth.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 23, 2019)

JGG said:


> Thanks! I believe they’re the rear bars from a prewar tandem? But not positive.



Interesting. Thanks


----------

